# Transmisor y receptor de rf a baja frecuencia



## herlin gonzalo (Oct 9, 2007)

ola muchachos mi nombre es herlin gonzalo y soy estudiante de electronica, necesito diseñar un transmisor y un receptor mediante el cual pueda transmitir pulsos o señales digitales, no es necesario que este tenga un gran alcanze, puesto que su aplicacion sera de uso domestico y solo necesito que tenga un alcanse de unos cuantos metros.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

En el foro hay unos cuantos circuitos de RF, particularmente FM, sera cuestion de adaptar.
Para el receptor puedes usar una radio comun.


----------

